# Jack quick comparo



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

At today's TechSession 3.5, we had an opportunity to compare two totally different jacks. One was the aluminum lightweight jack provided coutesy SoCalTom that he got from Diversified Cryogenics which we believe is the same as the one sold by Harbor Freight and Griot's Garage. The other was the AC Hydraulic DK13HLQ long-reach model, provided the HACK himself, and available from various sources including Ultimate Garage (where I have mine on order).

These are clearly two different products for 2 different purposes. The aluminum jack is perfect for track junkies. Its fairly low-profile at the lift point at about 3.5", but its biggest attraction is its weight; 35lbs. Lighter than most wheel+tire. The 2-piece handle collapses without tools and will fit in the smallest trunk. Other than that, it performs like any other quality jack of the same size (24x12x6") with about a 18" max lift and a 20" reach with the handle up. My only complaint is that there is a lot of slack in the handle when sitting straight up, so the handle will tip back about 30deg. Make sure there isn't another car behind it. I doubt it will take the beating of daily shop use, but its very well made and most people like us will probably never tweak or break it.

The AC jack, though it has the lowest weight rating of the company's line at 1.3 metric tons (2800lbs vs 4000lbs for common '2Ton' jacks), is clearly a heavy-duty shop jack. At 85lbs, its not something you carry around with you, though its the same weight as many standard-size 3Ton jacks (like my Craftsman). The saddle is about the same height as the Al jack, but the sides don't start going up for about 18", and it has a 32" reach with the handle straight up. This means it will easily reach the center jack points on a E46 and still give you full handle travel, and make it under practically any ground-dragging aerokit without driving up on lumber. It has a snowshovel style handle, which makes it easy to maneuver and turn-to-release. Speaking of that, it has a 'dead man' release, whch requires you to pull and turn to lower, and will spring back and stop when the handle is released.









How High Can You Go? (with Roadsterwench's sweet Z in the back)








Not that you would but the AC will lift about 30"!








Both these suckers are LOW. No more helper jacks, no more driving onto 2x4s.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

great comparo kaz... i am thinking of picking up the little one to carry in the trunk and not use the crap OEM one. my OEM jack is already a little off kilt from when i used it to change my blowout when i got my car...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> *great comparo kaz... i am thinking of picking up the little one to carry in the trunk and not use the crap OEM one. my OEM jack is already a little off kilt from when i used it to change my blowout when i got my car... *


Do not use the OEM jack for anything outside of EMERGENCIES. Need I remind you all that the OEM jack collapsed and almost pinned me against the side of my garage?

I have a lightweight 2 ton jack for track days and the AC jack for "shop" purposes in my garage. If you have the budget for only one jack, I'd recommend the DC/Harbour Freight/Griots lightweight aluminum jack. It's a lot more versatile than the AC jack. But if you do a lot of work in your garage, the AC jack is definately the KING of all jacks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

On a side note, I think one of the reason why the AC jack is rated so low (2800 lbs) is simply the incredible long reach. Simple physics dictate that longer the fulcrum the more force must be applied to "lift" something.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

well i had to use the jack because on my way from dc to tx i hit a pot hole and ate up a rim and tire... had to change it on the side of the road, well no. i called bmw roadside assistance and they towed my car to a parking lot where i unloaded all my gear in my trunk and changed my tired. the tow guy said he wasnt allowed to help me change the tire, but he did give me a jack stand to put under the car in case the jack gave out (we both noticed it start to give toward the end).... yeah, i need a jack to carry around. although of the things i am looking to buy car care wise, i think i'm going for the torque wrench first...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The provided jack is the most unsafe-looking, useless thing I've ever seen. I've been lucky enough in the past not to need a jack on-the-road often, but I'd want one I could actually use on the road. I'm considering finding one out of another car, or even a little bottle jack to carry around.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, here's a solution to the center jack point problem we encountered on the MINI (um, it doesn't have a center jack point front OR back?)

http://www.ac-hydraulic.com/uk/Hydraulic workshopjacks.htm

Scroll to the bottom and you should see a jack accessory # 36 060 00, a cross beam adaptor that should allow you to jack up the car one axel at a time, and then you can place 2 jackstands under the traditional jack points. :thumbup: Thanks for the reminder Kaz!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Couple of quick updates:

The aluminum jack is made by US General, and is infact the same manufacturer as the Harbor Freight and Northern Tools one, but it appears they and a couple other companies also make several other models that look nearly identical.

The AC crossbeam adapter would be a neato accessory to try and lift the entire side of a E46 up using both side jacking points; alas the reach is a few inches too short. :thumbdwn: 

And speaking of crossbeam adapters, Harbor Freight sells one for $29. :yikes: I dunno if I wanna be lifting my 3300lb car with a $29 crossbeam adapter, or a $14.95 2Ton jack (like HACK's old one) on sale now at Kragen... Or for only $39(?) you can get the same jack, 2 jackstands and a creeper. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Couple of quick updates:
> 
> The aluminum jack is made by US General, and is infact the same manufacturer as the Harbor Freight and Northern Tools one, but it appears they and a couple other companies also make several other models that look nearly identical.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression the crossbeam adapter can be used parallel to the wheel axels, thus allowing you to lift up one axel at a time...you know, perpendicular to the direction of travel for the car? I think if you use the adapter per drive axel, the width of the car is shorter than the length between the jackpoints, no? :dunno:

Of course, such crossbeam method can only be used with an extra long reach jack like the AC DK13HLQ or DK20HLQ.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> I was under the impression the crossbeam adapter can be used parallel to the wheel axels, thus allowing you to lift up one axel at a time...you know, perpendicular to the direction of travel for the car? I think if you use the adapter per drive axel, the width of the car is shorter than the length between the jackpoints, no? :dunno:
> *


Normally, yeah. But given the adapter can do it, there's no reason you couldn't use it in lieu of the old steel-pipe-and-blocks method of lifting an entire _side[/] of a car._


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

I have the Harbor aluminum jack.

Now I want the AC jack.

Everyone needs both!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JonM said:


> *I have the Harbor aluminum jack.
> 
> Now I want the AC jack.
> 
> Everyone needs both! *


Gotta get the AC jack Jon. Steve from Ultimate Garage is having a group buy going on right now, you can save about $50 off retail!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> Gotta get the AC jack Jon. Steve from Ultimate Garage is having a group buy going on right now, you can save about $50 off retail! *


Actually the GB was closed last week. There was very underwhelming response and Steve really didn't seem happy about it. I barely made it.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Actually the GB was closed last week. There was very underwhelming response and Steve really didn't seem happy about it. I barely made it. *


I have no problem giving a guy like Steve full retail price. The service is worth it.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

For those who want one of the AC Hydraulic Jacks, but don't want to pay to ship them cross country, or who missed out on Steve's group buy...

Just found out that KINESIS MOTORSPORT, in Vista CA, carries them. Vista in down toward San Diego, inland from Oceanside and Carlsbad. Didn't see any prices on their web site, but the jacks are shown at http://www.kinesismotorsport.com/jacks.htm.

Maybe they'll do a group buy discount. And they're not too far away for a road trip to pick them up... lot'sa fun roads down that way!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

operknockity said:


> *
> Just found out that KINESIS MOTORSPORT, in Vista CA, carries them. Vista in down toward San Diego, inland from Oceanside and Carlsbad. Didn't see any prices on their web site, but the jacks are shown at http://www.kinesismotorsport.com/jacks.htm.
> *


A friend of mine tried to get pricing from them before the UG GB and they never got back to him.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *A friend of mine tried to get pricing from them before the UG GB and they never got back to him.  *


Argh :banghead: :banghead:


----------

